# My farming days are quickly coming to an end..........a couple pics.



## quads (Feb 12, 2012)

Last night my cousin, that owns the farm nowadays, passed away.  He had a heart attack in the barn.  He was 62 years old.  He had no siblings, no children, and has never been married.  I used to do almost all the farm work for him, and milked the cows, but I was slowly retiring from most of that myself.  I was now down to milking the cows just a couple days per week.  I am not sure about any details of his will or anything like that, but I am sure that whoever gets the farm now will not keep the cows.  A friend of my cousin's and I are milking the cows and feeding the calves for now, until the final decisions are made, which I am sure will be soon.  Our old family farm has had cows milked on it everyday for well over 100 years, now coming to an end.  

I was just looking over some pics I took in recent months and felt compelled to share a couple with my friends on the forum.  Thanks for reading and looking!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful pics of the farm Quads and very sorry for your loss.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 12, 2012)

My condolences and truly a sad ending to the story.  Hopefully not the end.  Those are beautiful pictures.  I wonder if the farming can continue with a live-in caretaker or some type of co-op?


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Quads, even though I do not reply on all your post I always look forward to the great pictures.


Zap


----------



## gzecc (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Quads. Surely too young to pass on.  Keep us updated.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.  What a beautiful and special place!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss quads.

It is indeed sad to watch the old farms pass away. When I go through the area where I grew up or where my wife grew up, things just are not the same. There are still some of the older barns left but most eventually come down and a new barn goes up in its place or just a new home is built and the farmland is rented out or sold. The last time I was in 2 or 3 of the barns in the area where I grew up it was nice to see but still sad knowing what they used to be like. Us and almost everyone around us had cows and chickens. A few had hogs. Now, there are some old buildings and memories. Enjoy your last days of milking and feeding the calves. Take pictures too. But most of all, enjoy your retirement.


----------



## baratta930 (Feb 12, 2012)

My condolences.  It's a shame when family farms disappear, not too many of them left anymore.

Berardino


----------



## stejus (Feb 12, 2012)

+1  




			
				baratta930 said:
			
		

> My condolences.  It's a shame when family farms disappear, not too many of them left anymore.
> 
> Berardino


----------



## WellSeasoned (Feb 12, 2012)

- sorry for your loss.


Hang in there and see what becomes of everything. Very nice pictures.


----------



## quads (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks all!  It sure will be strange not being around cows anymore........


----------



## aussiedog3 (Feb 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss Quads.
Keep your chin up, we are all thinking of you and praying for you and your family.
Hopefully good things will happen and your family farm can continue as it has been.
From your amazing pictures it sure looks like a little corner of Gods country!


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 13, 2012)

beautiful pics i am in the business of hauling milk from the dairy farms to plant. This is an understatement, but it's very hard when a farmer passes on and the family has to pick up the pieces. AND milk the cows and manage the herd while you're grieving. Rough, wish you the best! God Bless.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear your loss,

What a beautiful farm. Take some more for us! Love to see them.


----------



## RORY12553 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! You don't come across such beautiful skies out here!


----------



## sebring (Feb 13, 2012)

I worked on a family farm for the first 18 years of my life. My family couldnt make it with milking cows, so we built a golf course on the farm land. Thoes are some beautiful pictures, but farming isnt like it use to be. Milking cows and feeding the calves when its 10* out isnt worth the pay. I probably would have a heart attack if my family continued in the farming business. The property tax alone make it unprofitable. I do wish farming would be like it was long ago, where you could work with your family, and sell produce and support yourself. But with the taxes/regulations its a shame.


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry about your loss Quads. I will pray for you and yours. I did not grow up on a farm but worked on them through my high school years and my grandparents both had farms (many memories). Where I cut most of my wood is on 1 of the largest dairy farms around the area. I still enjoy popping my head in the milking parlor from time to time.


----------



## Stax (Feb 13, 2012)

Quads...sorry to hear about your loss.  Great pics as usual.  You are a very interesting man I might add.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 13, 2012)

Quads that is horrible and you have my sympathies on the loss of your family member and the circumstances surrounding that.  I truly enjoy your pictures and your commentary, you are a cornerstone on this site.  Prayers to you, your family, and your situation.  Hang in there buddy!  I took this picture this evening for ya....


----------



## oldspark (Feb 13, 2012)

Quads-I hope it all works out for you and the family.


----------



## muncybob (Feb 13, 2012)

A personal loss and an uncertain future to a way of life...I feel for ya. Hoping things work out in the end! What a beautiful place!!


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you quads, for the pictures. Beautiful. My sincere condolences to you and yours. Everything will work out in the end my friend.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your cousin . . . and the uncertain future.


----------



## quads (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Dairyman (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry for your loss quads.


----------



## ihookem (Feb 14, 2012)

It's a shame. I wonder if you could hire some help. It's a long shot trying to get kids to work these days though. Milk is going down the tank at 16.50. It may be time to get out anyway though cause it might be 12 a hundred soon. Won't be long it will hardly cover cost so it might have happened anyway. I don't know Quads, Hate to see it but the family farm does not work well unless you get into "free range" like raw milk if ya don't go to jail over it like the Pensylvania farmer a while back. Small farms need the small farm niche. Free range eggs, milk, chicken and pigs. A farmer down the road does well doing grass fed beef. You need a  certain customer like health nut types. In other words if ya still got the energy try some stuff, but change is something you can't stop. Just have to keep going.


----------



## quads (Feb 14, 2012)

It's time to give up the farm.  Even now, milking everyday is making my bad knee go crazy.  I hope to hear something by the end of the week about what is happening with the cows. As much as I love the cows, I want to get it over with as soon as possible. I don't want to go on milking indefinitely, especially without knowing. Some lady I have never met before came down to the barn last night and said she made herself in charge of the estate. A cousin on his mom's side, I think. Another woman that isn't even related came and took his mail out the mailbox yesterday and that was a topic of heated discussion with some of the people that were at the farm last night. The guy that claimed he was my cousin's adopted son couldn't find any papers to prove it and so far it doesn't look like there is going to be a will found. It looks like it is going to come down to a showdown between the first cousins.  None of it matters to me, I don't care and I don't really want anything from the old farm, I just want the cows taken care of soon. Breaks my heart........ Since my cousin took over ownership of the farm, I farmed for him full-time for almost 15 years, and helped him in my spare time for many years before that, and in all that time I have gotten attached to the herd. Money and possessions don't mean much to me, the others can toil over that all they want........


----------



## ScotO (Feb 14, 2012)

What is really sad about this whole situation you are in, if you ask me, is the fact that you ARE the person most deserving of this estate because of your selflessness .....you have compassion for the farm and for the animals there, whereas the others who appointed themselves to be in charge sound to be interested in the material things.  Its heartbreaking and I do feel for you.  Hang in there buddy.....


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 14, 2012)

quads said:
			
		

> It's time to give up the farm.  Even now, milking everyday is making my bad knee go crazy.  I hope to hear something by the end of the week about what is happening with the cows. As much as I love the cows, I want to get it over with as soon as possible. I don't want to go on milking indefinitely, especially without knowing. Some lady I have never met before came down to the barn last night and said she made herself in charge of the estate. A cousin on his mom's side, I think. Another woman that isn't even related came and took his mail out the mailbox yesterday and that was a topic of heated discussion with some of the people that were at the farm last night. The guy that claimed he was my cousin's adopted son couldn't find any papers to prove it and so far it doesn't look like there is going to be a will found. It looks like it is going to come down to a showdown between the first cousins.  None of it matters to me, I don't care and I don't really want anything from the old farm, I just want the cows taken care of soon. Breaks my heart........ Since my cousin took over ownership of the farm, I farmed for him full-time for almost 15 years, and helped him in my spare time for many years before that, and in all that time I have gotten attached to the herd. Money and possessions don't mean much to me, the others can toil over that all they want........



It seems that sometimes it takes a death to see the true color of a person's soul . . . some people show the love, respect and admiration whereas others only see material gain.

Hang in there Quads.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 14, 2012)

quads said:
			
		

> It's time to give up the farm.  Even now, milking everyday is making my bad knee go crazy.  I hope to hear something by the end of the week about what is happening with the cows. As much as I love the cows, I want to get it over with as soon as possible. I don't want to go on milking indefinitely, especially without knowing. Some lady I have never met before came down to the barn last night and said she made herself in charge of the estate. A cousin on his mom's side, I think. Another woman that isn't even related came and took his mail out the mailbox yesterday and that was a topic of heated discussion with some of the people that were at the farm last night. The guy that claimed he was my cousin's adopted son couldn't find any papers to prove it and so far it doesn't look like there is going to be a will found. It looks like it is going to come down to a showdown between the first cousins.  None of it matters to me, I don't care and I don't really want anything from the old farm, I just want the cows taken care of soon. Breaks my heart........ Since my cousin took over ownership of the farm, I farmed for him full-time for almost 15 years, and helped him in my spare time for many years before that, and in all that time I have gotten attached to the herd. Money and possessions don't mean much to me, the others can toil over that all they want........


Quads take this time to line up a buyer for the cows in your area. Someone you know will take good care of them. They will only be a nuisance to whomever has fiduciary responsibilities. Who knows, you may be asked to leave immediately.  If that happens the cows will be an after thought. Plan for the worst and hope for the best.
Maybe they will ask you to stay on to manage the place


----------



## ihookem (Feb 14, 2012)

Quads, I don't mean to dig in your buisness. I do think you should take an interest in the land and such. The reason is some will sell the farm faster than you can slap a tick with no regard of  what the owners interest would be. It's yours more than  anyones. I  say this cause I seen the same. My wife has a " Tunta Trudel" and is not related. She has known the family for 70 years. A few neighbors tried to steal the will by getting this old lady to " just sign here" . She did.  We got it back with a lawyer. Anyway, sadly I think you should manage the land anyway for your late cousins interest. Not that it's my buisness. Hope I didn't stir the pot.


----------



## Got Wood (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome pictures, especially that first one with the sunset and the cows.

Good luck getting this all sorted out, sounds like a messy situation. Those hours you spend out processing wood will certainly be great stress relief!


----------



## corey21 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry about your loss quads.

Nice pics.


----------



## mrjohneel (Feb 14, 2012)

What beautiful photos. Good luck.


----------



## quads (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks again everyone!  The farm goes all the way back to my great-grandfather.  Since it was my cousin that owned the farm now, and he had no immediate family and so far no will has been found, they will just go down through the next of kin.  His closest next of kin are first cousins.  I am a first cousin once removed, so I don't know if that counts for anything.  My dad was his first cousin, but dad has been gone for almost 30 years now.  There are something like 15 or 20 first cousins.  It's going to be a big fight, I can feel it, and I am going to stay out of it as much as I possibly can.

Regardless, I was trying to slowly retire from the farm anyway, except for the cows.  So I guess now is the time to give it up.  Either way the cows are going to be sold, very soon.  Then the whole farm will be sold, and then my little shack that I live in will be surrounded by potatoes and sand.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 14, 2012)

quads said:
			
		

> Thanks again everyone!  The farm goes all the way back to my great-grandfather.  Since it was my cousin that owned the farm now, and he had no immediate family and so far no will has been found, they will just go down through the next of kin.  His closest next of kin are first cousins.  I am a first cousin once removed, so I don't know if that counts for anything.  My dad was his first cousin, but dad has been gone for almost 30 years now.  There are something like 15 or 20 first cousins.  It's going to be a big fight, I can feel it, and I am going to stay out of it as much as I possibly can.
> 
> Regardless, I was trying to slowly retire from the farm anyway, except for the cows.  So I guess now is the time to give it up.  Either way the cows are going to be sold, very soon.  Then the whole farm will be sold, and then my little shack that I live in will be surrounded by potatoes and sand.


You show class and dignity, Quads.  They are, if you ask me, the ultimate qualities to have, and shows the man you are.  God Bless you bud, for being the man in the whole situation.  I have a feeling that good things will come your way, in light of the bad things that you are dealing with now.  Hang in there.......


----------



## pen (Feb 14, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> You show class and dignity, Quads.  They are, if you ask me, the ultimate qualities to have, and shows the man you are.  God Bless you bud, for being the man in the whole situation.  I have a feeling that good things will come your way, in light of the bad things that you are dealing with now.  Hang in there.......



Agreed.  Well said.

pen


----------



## Jags (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, Quads.  My condolences.  I hope that things fall into place.  Family in-fighting is not pretty.


----------



## Gary_602z (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Quads! We are currently in the process of selling 80 acres that has been in the family since 1868! I told my 4 sisters that we would sell the farm over my dead body, Well obviously I must be dead! I had and stiill have hard times over seeing it go but I do know that it is what has to be done. Great memories from when my Great Grandparents and then Grandparents lived there.

Take Care!

Gary


----------



## woodmeister (Feb 15, 2012)

when one door closes another opens, I hope that holds true for you,


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 15, 2012)

Is this also the land that you cut on?


----------



## Dairyman (Feb 15, 2012)

These situations can bring out the worst in people, it will make you sick. My grandfather's been gone for 13 years and his estate still isn't settled and that's with a will and trust. It's just plain sad.

Take care of those ladies, they deserve nothing less than the best. And try to enjoy your last few days with them. My favorite cow was from Wisconsin, you guys raise them right.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 15, 2012)

My condolences & prayers.


----------



## woodchip (Feb 15, 2012)

Sad news, and condolences to you for the loss of your cousin. 

In a world where so many things change so quickly, it's unbelievably reassuring to have something familiar like a family farm to live in.

Despite the uncertainties, what will be will be, and I hope it will resolve itself for the best for all of you, including the cows.....


----------



## davmor (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Quads. I grew up on a farm too, miss it to this day. Best of luck with everything else.


----------



## timfromohio (Feb 15, 2012)

Quads - I've always enjoyed the pics you post!  Very sorry for you loss and hope that the situation is resolved quickly for your sake.

Best Regards,

timfromohio


----------



## quads (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks!  Still no will has been found.  Funeral arrangements have been made by a couple of the first cousins.  It's amazing how many people are showing up to claim the farm, but yet none of them are even helping me milk the cows, nor have they ever helped.  A kid left me a note in the milkhouse this morning 'thanking me for milking their cows for them', and stating that 'we really appreciate it'.  I'm still not sure who this 'we' is that he is talking about, and he is some very distant relative that has never had anything to do with the farm, much more distantly related than I am.  HAHA!  Whatever.  I hope they all enjoy their fight because I am not going to join in.


----------



## quads (Feb 15, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Is this also the land that you cut on?


Some of it, yes.  The main 80 acres that I have been cutting on lately is safe though, for now.  It does not belong to my cousin that owned the dairy farm.  But everything else did, roughly 500 acres.  My trail out to the 80 acres from my house is part of the dairy farm though, so my easy access to it is in jeopardy.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 15, 2012)

Quads, if there was not a will, probate will take over. The gov't will have to figure things out. This will take months/years?. Your not going anywhere soon. Stay put.
Get receipts for any necessary repairs that are needed for upkeep.


----------



## quads (Feb 15, 2012)

I assume the cows are going to be sold very soon.  When the cows are gone, then I won't be doing anything for the farm anymore.  Yes, it could take years to settle everything.  The livestock will have to be taken care of quickly though, no one else in the family will milk them, and I'm worn out........HAHA!


----------



## maplewood (Feb 15, 2012)

Quads,
I only know you from your postings on this site.
But I have a lot of respect and appreciation for your input, character, humour and ethics.
If I can gleen that from your comments and pictures, you must have a collection of family and friends who appreciate and love you so much more.
Praying for the silver lining,
Larry


----------



## Xena (Feb 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your cousin.
As for those first cousins they should
be ashamed of themselves for not
helping you.   All I can say about that
is: Karma is a biatch.
  Good on you for taking
care of the animals without any expectations
and again I'm sorry to hear of your loss.

*Edited my post after reading a little more of the thread.*


----------



## Gary_602z (Feb 16, 2012)

Quads,

Take this for what it is worth but get a GOOD estate lawyer.(Maybe you can trade him some wood and that old ugly spitting maul for his time) :lol: I really feel sorry for what I know you have and will be going thru.

Gary


----------



## woodchip (Feb 16, 2012)

I had thought about the lawyer direction myself.

The downside is the expense, balanced against what you really want to gain, which may not be anything material anyway. 

Of course, if you were to collate evidence like the note from "a cousin thanking you for looking after the livestock for them", you might end up having a little fun with some people who might let their greed get the better of them........ 

Things often have a habit of working out long term anyway, any greedy cousins will have plenty to squabble over amongst themselves.

Me, I'd ensure the livestock were taken care of. 

Then retire out of it peacefully. 

After setting up the greediest ones up against each other........  ;-)


----------



## quads (Feb 16, 2012)

The cattle buyer is supposed to come and look at the herd today.  So it shouldn't be long now.  I wouldn't hire a lawyer, I don't want anything from the old farm.  I don't own much myself, but what I do have was worked for and paid for and it's all I need.  Of course, the cousins that want the most are also the ones that already have the most.  HAHA!  Funny how that works......gives me a good chuckle anyway.  Greed is a strange thing and it drives them crazy knowing that I cannot be swayed by promises of money and possessions like they are.  I'm tired, time to get out of farming for me anyway.  Maybe I will get a calf and just keep it for a pet..........


----------



## gzecc (Feb 16, 2012)

quads said:
			
		

> The cattle buyer is supposed to come and look at the herd today.  So it shouldn't be long now.  I wouldn't hire a lawyer, I don't want anything from the old farm.  I don't own much myself, but what I do have was worked for and paid for and it's all I need.  Of course, the cousins that want the most are also the ones that already have the most.  HAHA!  Funny how that works......gives me a good chuckle anyway.  Greed is a strange thing and it drives them crazy knowing that I cannot be swayed by promises of money and possessions like they are.  I'm tired, time to get out of farming for me anyway.  Maybe I will get a calf and just keep it for a pet..........


Quads, sounds like there must be an executor. The cattle purchase is happening quickly. If this was an intestate (without a will) situation, its moving pretty fast.  Who gets them money from the sale of the cows?


----------



## ihookem (Feb 16, 2012)

I was thinking that Quads. Get  a few cows for some milk anyway. Can always give milk away. Some around here have just a few milkers and worth it to them. My family went through the same thing when grandpa died. My aunt wanted the farm so bad he gave it to her to shut her up. Five years late gone in divorce. Other aunt got the other house. Gone in 6 years. Dad and his brother got 55 ac. with 1/2 mi. river frontage in Shawano co. They split it up and we all still have the land. We camp on it quite often and think of grandpa. Again, the greedy ones lost it.  I would post pics if I knew how on a Macbook.


----------



## woodchip (Feb 16, 2012)

It's really nice to have some land that you can go to with your family and think of your Grandpa

As to:


			
				ihookem said:
			
		

> the greedy ones lost it.  I would post pics if I knew how on a Macbook.



Don't worry, we all know what greedy people look like.......  ;-)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of the cousin, and maybe the way of life for you as well. It's good to see that you're not willing to also lose your soul in the process. These things bring out the worst in families.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 16, 2012)

quads, Really sorry to hear this. 62 is way to young.  Take care and good luck with the outcome.


----------



## quads (Feb 16, 2012)

gzecc said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lady that I had never met before, one of the first cousins from his mom's side, went to the courthouse first thing the morning after he died and had herself declared in charge of the estate (trustee maybe?  I don't know exactly how it works, but as of yet there is no will found).  The cattle purchase has to happen quickly because nobody is paying me to milk the cows right now and the longer they keep them the more feed that has to be purchased etc.  I assume that when the cows are sold, that money will be put into an account and used to pay me (my pay isn't much and I'm not really worried about it anyway) and used to pay the taxes, bills, etc.


----------



## woodchip (Feb 16, 2012)

It's a shame that the sadness of your loss, and the possibilities of legal wranglings, are overshadowing what was on the first page one of the best pictures I have ever seen involving cows. 

Might be worth turning up at the courthouse with your camera when all the cousins turn up with their claims. 

I can envisage the perfect picture of greed, avarice, and misery all encapsulated in a few faces if it turns out the farm was mortgaged and nobody knew............  ;-)


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 16, 2012)

Quads is one of those classy, under-stated guys -- a man of character . . . one of those members that I would love to meet in person one day since you can tell from his posts about the character of this man . . . and in my book he is truly one of those guys to be respected and appreciated.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry to here that Quads! The pictures are beautiful and would be a treasure for anyone to have as a memory. You are truly a blessed man despite life's little roadblocks.

Pete


----------



## VCBurner (Feb 17, 2012)

Quads, just came across and read your thread. Thank you for sharing those beatiful pictures. Please don't let all the havoc and fighting get in the way of your grieving. So sorry about your loss. Your cousin should be remembered and sounds like you were the closest to him. I do hope the cows get sold quickly so you can go on with your retirement and life. You should rest assured that your hearth.com family wishes the best outcome to you and the farm.


----------



## albert1029 (Feb 17, 2012)

The good times are not gone or forgotten, only burned on your hard drive my friend. You keep the good with you always. Good luck.


----------



## quads (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you all so very much!  You guys are great.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 17, 2012)

My family got out of farming before I came along.  I always wished I could have inherited a farm...Barns are among my fav things to shoot photos of.  I'm crossing my fingers that the farm stays a farm!


----------



## sublime68charger (Feb 17, 2012)

Quads sorry for your loss.

good luck with the settlement of the estate.

you might want to get down in writing of an easment or write of way for you to access your woodland.

I know that's always an Hot topic on Tractorbynet.

and if the farm gets sold you could loose your fast and quick access path.

just an thought for you.

sublime out.


----------



## grunex125 (Mar 10, 2012)

Quads:

I would like to say thank you for your dedication to the Dairy industry.  Every time I read one of these posts, it reminds me yet again why it is that I keep hanging on with farming and why it is that my main goal is to pass the farm on to the next generation.  Those cows are a way of life that cannot be replicated, and it really is a sad day when they have to go down the road.  My hat is off to you sir, may you always have the fond memories of your time spent taking care of the herd.   Rest assured I will do everything I can to keep the tradition alive and well, for you and others that have spent their life time before me nurturing this way of life we can be proud of. 

Sincerely
another SE MN Dairyman


----------



## quads (Mar 10, 2012)

grunex125 said:
			
		

> Quads:
> 
> I would like to say thank you for your dedication to the Dairy industry.  Every time I read one of these posts, it reminds me yet again why it is that I keep hanging on with farming and why it is that my main goal is to pass the farm on to the next generation.  Those cows are a way of life that cannot be replicated, and it really is a sad day when they have to go down the road.  My hat is off to you sir, may you always have the fond memories of your time spent taking care of the herd.   Rest assured I will do everything I can to keep the tradition alive and well, for you and others that have spent their life time before me nurturing this way of life we can be proud of.
> 
> ...


Thank you and welcome to the forum!  I'm honored that you chose me as your first post!  HA!  I miss the cows, and even now, over a week after they have gone, I still catch myself looking out in the pasture for them.  But all things change and this is just one of those changes, like it or not.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey quads, change is about the only constant there is! Make the most of it!


----------



## quads (Mar 11, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Hey quads, change is about the only constant there is! Make the most of it!


Indeed Dennis!  Indeed!


----------



## gzecc (Mar 11, 2012)

quads said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its funny, being a city boy (originally from Queens NY) I never thought a dairy farmer would become attached to their cows.  I assumed they were viewed like edible farm animals and just were not emotionally valued.  I would probably get some what attached, but I guess I thought they were too much of a pain to maintain and the farmers exploited them for all they were worth.
Thanks for opening my eyes.


----------



## grunex125 (Mar 11, 2012)

gzecc said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's kind of hard to explain, but when you live your work, your work lives through you.  sorry but that is about the best I can explain it.  Most times when you talk to any dairyman he/she will say it IS their life, and when something like this comes along, that forces them to quit (health reasons, death, financial) they are not quitting because they want to, but because they have to.   the heart is there, but they cannot continue for  those reasons.


----------



## quads (Mar 11, 2012)

grunex125 said:
			
		

> gzecc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!  As far as becoming attached to the cows, it helps that we had a small herd, never more than 50 head.  To me they were all like big dogs.  For most people a cow would not make a very good pet, but for me a cow is an ideal pet!  In my opinion much better than a horse.  I am a beef eater, but in a lifetime of farming I never ate one of our cows.  Many of them over the years were sold for beef, but I would never eat a cow that I knew.  HA!  If that makes any sense.....


----------



## grunex125 (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah.I know what you mean.....we had Brown Swiss up until I took over the farm six years ago when I started buying a few mixed breeds to up the production a bit to combat the 9 dollar milk scenario.  When we were all Swiss, Mom never wanted to eat one of her "friends" . Mom and Dad went to the Brown Swiss state sale one year and she even bought a cow because she had beautiful eyes.........LOL


----------



## simple.serf (Mar 11, 2012)

grunex125 said:
			
		

> gzecc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's interesting, because my wife and I are starting to farm (we've both been involved with farms and farming for a long time), and i buy all of my equipment at estate sales and auctions. None of the sellers want to quit. ever. I don't always like getting equipment in this fashion, but I have come to see it as a way that we can keep farming in our area. We see the family drama playing out at some of these sales and it is sad. Part of my family is the same way, they only think of what they can gain and not about what is the right thing to do. 

It's a shame but people don't know where food comes from anymore. This weekend was Maple weekend, and while I was running the evaporator yesterday, my boss was trying to explain to people that when you drill the hole, maple syrup doesn't just come out. 

I wish you all the best with this, man. And a couple of calves do make good pets


----------



## Eatonpcat (Mar 13, 2012)

Both of your posts almost bring me to tears, The empty barn thing kills me!! Hope things work out for you!!


----------



## quads (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.  Things will work out.  They always do somehow.


----------



## billb3 (Mar 14, 2012)

I know the silence of an empty barn, too.

I'm the fourth generation on this one and I've been tasked with removing it all. Piece by piece. 
I've got one last barn  to tear down that was turned into a garage and trying to finish it is s like snuffing out a candle.


I sure do miss it though.
Glad to have experienced as much of that life as I did. 
I keep a small portion gardened and that's as much of the "farm" that I can afford to keep "alive" as it were.
Some day that candle will blow out too.


----------



## skyline (Mar 17, 2012)

Quads,

Nice pictures, no doubt they will give you great memories for years. Sorry for your loss.


----------

